# Revamping old pentium two computer



## shockwav (Jun 8, 2012)

Dear Sir/Maam,

I have an old computer:

Pentium Two
133Mhz
128Mb Ram
20Gb HDD
Win98SE

I wanted to know about the following:

max size of external or internal HD that can be supported by this system
should LINUX or UBUNTU or any other OS work better over the current WIN98SE?
what all can i do with this old system 

Creativity would be appreciated!

Thank you.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi and Welcome,
There's a derivative of the well known Ubuntu called Lubuntu - that can run on "A Pentium II or Celeron system with 128 MB of RAM is probably a bottom-line configuration that may yield slow yet usable system with Lubuntu. It should be possible to install and run Lubuntu with less memory, but the result will likely not be suitable for practical use."
More info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu

Hope this helps?

Richard


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I think old systems like the were limited to 32GB hard drives max.
So a 30GB would probably be about it.
Would really need a computer model or motherboard model to check
the specs to see what upgrades it can handle.
Pretty sure you could use a faster processor.
I had an old pentiun 1 system that maxed out at 200Mhz.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

shockwav said:


> [*]what all can i do with this old system


Find a local e-cycler that can safely dispose of it. Many offer free service.

I don't see much utility in bringing such an old system back to life.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

shockwav said:


> I have an old computer:
> 
> Pentium Two
> 133Mhz
> ...


If I recall correctly, the Intel Pentium II processor was introduced in late 1997 with a speed of 300 or 333 MHz.

A processor with a speed of 133 MHz is not a Pentium II.

Depending on what the real specs of that dinosaur is, you may be able to upgrade it to Windows ME - which gives better USB support.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 1_rob_1 (Sep 19, 2005)

Try using Puppy linux. The older versions work very well & fast with 128mb of ram. Ive not tried the newer versions on a very old pc. It can be run from a 'live'cd so there is no need to install it & will breathe new life into your pc.
The older versions can be downloaded from the link below - the files to download & burn to disc are the ones ending in .iso & are around 100mb in size.
http://ftp.nluug.nl/ftp/pub/os/Linux/distr/puppylinux/


----------



## CFLager (Mar 31, 2005)

Puppy and MacPup are crazy a** fast on old systems. Use UNetbootin to make bootable usb stick.


----------



## CFLager (Mar 31, 2005)

If you are using dialup for internet, then WaryPuppy 5.3 Linux probably is your choice. It is written with older hardware in mind. 
http://puppylinux.org/main/Long-Term-Supported WaryPuppy.htm
From personal experience, it is much better with older hardware such as modems and older processors. If you can get you system to boot off of a usb, then all the better.


----------



## steppenwolf (Apr 9, 2003)

prunejuice said:


> Find a local e-cycler that can safely dispose of it. Many offer free service.
> 
> I don't see much utility in bringing such an old system back to life.


why?i have one thats 133 mhz and with win 95

i sort of like them-you put in a cd and it just plays without all the boxes asking options


----------



## batscrptmod200 (May 17, 2012)

Hardware firewall


----------



## rmay635703 (Nov 7, 2002)

Well lets see a P133 with a large 128mb of ram will easily run 
Windows 95/98/2k
I have a P133 with a 120gb HD, if you know how to set up the bios manually and use an overlay anyway.
It will run any games from 1996 or earlier
It will run any software from 1996 or earlier.
It will run office 2k OK, it runs IE 5.5 just fine or Mozilla 1/2
It can scan, print or do any of the things we used to do on PCs back in the 1990s.
It can run old digital cameras and use ISA style devices (should you need to)

My folks still use a 20yr old graphics machine for their portrait booth, there are things old PCs can do, they just can't do any new Doze software.

Cheers
Ryan


----------

